# Tender moments...



## Wren (Jul 23, 2017)

...


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 23, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Wren (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 23, 2017)

Great pics Wren!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent photography!


----------



## Wren (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2017)

Ooooh, LOVE the monkeys!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2017)

Wren said:


> View attachment 39620


So poignant. So much love.


----------



## Wren (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2017)

beautiful!


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Wren said:


> View attachment 39718


Sweet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jul 25, 2017)




----------

